
A 5th dimension may explain quantum theory - ithkuil
https://medium.com/the-infinite-universe/what-is-the-5th-dimension-3259da45d032
======
gus_massa
In this theory, the distribution in the fifth dimension is just a hidden
variable [1], so how is it possible that his is compatible with the Bell
inequality?

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Local_hidden-
variable_theory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Local_hidden-variable_theory)

